# I liked it so I put a Reo on it ....



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

So some of the guys on the forum already know but for those that don't, this weekend I got proposed to @PrenessaM !!! 

So I got proposed to a fellow Vaper and from now on will be sharing my Vaping journey with my loving partner who fully supports me in all of my crazy endeavors from having to buy every new mod that's released, the ludicrous amounts of cotton around the house! , traveling with more Vape gear than anything else and the rest of my eccentricities. Someone whom accepts my for who I am and only occasionally throws side glances when I'm too busy playing on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 23


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/3/15)

Yayayayayayay!!!!! Well done Shaunie!!!! And @PrenessaM , welcome to the madness, and hope you get invloved here just like @shaunnadan has. Excellent news!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Congrats you two....way to go! Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (12/3/15)

Congrats guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (12/3/15)

congrats to the two of you:hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/15)

Congrats Guys!!! 

So I take it that everyone at your wedding won't be throwing rice but blowing clouds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/3/15)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/15)

BhavZ said:


> Congrats Guys!!!
> 
> So I take it that everyone at your wedding won't be throwing rice but blowing clouds?




Indian people don't throw rice at weddings, don't you know ? That's wasting food . 

Lol

Definitely need to have some epic cloud blowing at that event

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> *Indian people don't throw rice at weddings, don't you know ?* That's wasting food .
> 
> Lol
> 
> Definitely need to have some epic cloud blowing at that event



Hehe was being universal (like a 510 DP) lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (12/3/15)

@shaunnadan this just made my day!!! love u babe. Coolest pics ever! 
thank you to everyone for the well wishes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vaalboy (12/3/15)

Congrats you guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

Nice one! Tell the parents you want matching REO's as a wedding present!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/3/15)

Congrats you two!

Wishing your all the best in your future together... May it be cloudy and tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one! Tell the parents you want matching REO's as a wedding present!


With hearts engraved by our own @hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (12/3/15)

Congrats man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/3/15)

Cograts @shaunnadan and @PrenessaM ...what a lovely cloudy couple you are 

And now everyone can see who blows the biggest clouds in that relationship

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (12/3/15)

if you liked it then you should've put a Reo on it ..... *Beyonce dance* 

congrats guys ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/3/15)

Loving it guys! Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So some of the guys on the forum already know but for those that don't, this weekend I got proposed to @PrenessaM !!!
> 
> So I got proposed to a fellow Vaper and from now on will be sharing my Vaping journey with my loving partner who fully supports me in all of my crazy endeavors from having to buy every new mod that's released, the ludicrous amounts of cotton around the house! , traveling with more Vape gear than anything else and the rest of my eccentricities. Someone whom accepts my for who I am and only occasionally throws side glances when I'm too busy playing on the forum.
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/15)

awesome stuff!!

congrats guys

may you have a life filled with happiness, joy and ofcourse vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (12/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Cograts @shaunnadan and @PrenessaM ...what a lovely cloudy couple you are
> 
> And now everyone can see who blows the biggest clouds in that relationship


Lol he gave me the more powerful unit so I don't look like a noobie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/3/15)

Fantastic news, Congrats @shaunnadan & @PrenessaM , wish the two of you all the best for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (12/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Indian people don't throw rice at weddings, don't you know ? That's wastigod .
> 
> Lol
> 
> Definitely need to have some epic cloud blowing at that event



We should definitely have a vape booth for awesome picz. And imagine all the money we will save on smoke machines. for the dance floor!! Pretty sure the clouds will smell better too. We need to plan this without the aunties finding out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Wow 
Congratulations @shaunnadan and @PrenessaM 
Wishing you both lots of happiness and love in the years ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/3/15)

PrenessaM said:


> Lol he gave me the more powerful unit so I don't look like a noobie



Ahhh @shaunnadan ...what a gent you are - that's the way to treat a lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/3/15)

Congrats Guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (13/3/15)

Thats awesome! Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan and @PrenessaM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/3/15)

Congrats guys. May you always be happy with each other. And @shaunnadan her clouds are bigger than yours buddy. Do something about it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/3/15)

I am a bit late to the party here, but Congrats Guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (14/3/15)

Congratulations!!
 @shaunnadan and @PrenessaM 
 Wishing you both lots of happiness! ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (14/3/15)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (14/3/15)

Congrats dudes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM (14/3/15)

Hope this pic uploads!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

The pic uploaded perfectly @PrenessaM 
Reo looks fabulous!


----------



## PrenessaM (15/3/15)

PrenessaM said:


> Hope this pic uploads!



"Buy the reo a bellz"


----------



## PrenessaM (15/3/15)

So we on holiday in Cape Town. N shaun insists on taking pics of Reo everywhere. REO has been wine tasting, on table mountain,rReo has been to the beach. At the moment it feels like we are the entourage to reo taking the pic's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

PrenessaM said:


> So we on holiday in Cape Town. N shaun insists on taking pics of Reo everywhere. REO has been wine tasting, on table mountain,rReo has been to the beach. At the moment it feels like we are the entourage to reo taking the pic's.


It is an affliction quite a lot of Reonauts suffer from! We even have a thread in Reoville for that: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/out-and-about-with-your-reo.t3933/.
My wife's reaction was exactly the same in the beginning, but now she insists on having her iStick in the picture as well.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

